# Gershwin & Wild



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Joanne Polk
Gershwin & Wild

Release date
09/15/2017
Duration
59:56
Genre
Classical
Styles
Keyboard
Recording DateNovember 21, 2016 - November 23, 2016
Recording Location
Concert Hall of The Performing Arts Center, Purchase College, State University of New York

2.5


----------

